
US President could be granted power to shut down the Internet under new bill - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/obama-internet-kill-switch-proposed-20100618-yln6.html
======
bdfh42
Should be good for companies that lay cable. The parts of the world that most
of us live in will now want to ensure that we do not rely upon traffic flows
through the USA for the efficient operation of the Internet. (It is just a tad
bigger than the President of the USA)

------
noss
As far as I understand the military power in Sweden is able to cut traffic in
and out of Sweden if it would be necessary.

It is not that difficult to believe, since they have the right to eavesdrop
that traffic, so their fingers are in that cookie jar already.

Imagine if we had designed internet to be resistant against governments as
well, instead of only nuclear bombs.

